# SS 12.02.22 - Arensky #1



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Anton Arensky (1861-1906)*

*Symphony no. 1, op. 4*

I. Adagio - Allegro patetico
II. Andante pastorale con moto
III. Scherzo: Allegro con spirito
IV. Finale: Allegro giocoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have one of the lesser played and performed composers from the era of wonderful 19th century Russian Romantics -- Anton Arensky and his symphony no.1 Written in 1883 this clear, melodic symphony certainly is as Russian as you can get with echoes of both of Arensky's teachers - Rimsky-Korsakov and Tchaikovsky with perhaps some echoes of Borodin's symphony no. 2 which has the same key of B minor. The first two movements seem to outweigh the last two, but Arensky, whose chamber music has fared much better in recordings, certainly can write some gorgeous melodies. Svetlanov and the USSR Symphony Orchestra is probably the go-to recording, but the more recent version with Valeri Polyansky and the Russian State Orchestra is in my collection so I'll listen to both.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Polyansky recording here.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the Polyansky recording here.


Polyansky for me also


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the Polyansky recording here.


And the same version for me
Never heard this one before


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like his SQs too. I'm going with Svetlanov cos I haven't heard this recording.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

As has been pointed out , I like the chamber music...

I listened to the Polyanski recording, but still not a very big fan though. Arensky's chamber music is much better imho.

What do you think?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the Polyansky recording here.


I will spin this one tomorrow. ) Week to late, I know, buzzy buzzy


----------

